# TTOC Spring 2013 pan-Wales rally - 17th - 19th May



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Putting out a feeler for a pan-Wales rally / cruise sometime during late May / early June, probably between the two bank holidays.

This would be open to all TTOC members and known TTF guys also. OK it's not London, but I spend a lot of time in/underneath Wales and I've always fancied a couple of days hooning 

Initial plan is for a friday afternoon cruise around the Black Mountains followed by BBQ at the accomodation, Saturday cruise through Wales from the Brecon Beacons to Bangor, Sunday trip around some well known routes in North Wales before making our various ways home.

Accomodation wise, saturday night will probably be a hotel (think premier inn, but details obviously tbc) and Friday night will be a bunkhouse in a valley 5 miles or so from the A465.

The only cost I can confirm for now is the bunkhouse, which is owned by my caving club and comes in at £5 pppn. It's fully equipped but a bit rough round the edges, a b&b is available very nearby 

Full details nearer the time, but please post up below if you're up for this - with any luck it will be a dry weekend and sufficiently out of season to minimise the caravan menace 

In the meantime I'll confirm availability for the bunkhouse and check tarriffs at hotels.

Edit - dates will be

Friday 17th May - Sunday 19th May


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

This sounds like fun. May well meet up with you guys on the North Wales sections


----------



## RenesisEvo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll register my interest in this, sounds very promising.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May be best to keep late June clear :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Why's that Andy? More caravans


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Depending on the dates I'd be interested.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Could be up for this , will keep an eye on the route and date 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gone Ape said:


> Why's that Andy? More caravans


The annual event


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thought it was on June 30th, this will be at least 6 weeks clear. Can't see the issue?

Dates look like Friday 10th - 12th May
or Friday 17th - 19th May


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gone Ape said:


> Thought it was on June 30th, this will be at least 6 weeks clear. Can't see the issue?
> 
> Dates look like Friday 10th - 12th May
> or Friday 17th - 19th May


Sorry I thought I'd said late June


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Late June has to be clear for me (non-TT resons), the only way it can move is back into April - which is possible if it's what people want.

So far the list looks like

Gone Ape
Matt B (north wales section)
Renesis Evo
Mark Davies


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Depending on the dates I'd be interested.


" Interested " !!!!! You shoud be organising it


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Dates for this are looking like one of these:

A. Friday 26th April - Sun 28th
B. Friday 17th May - Sun 19th
C. Friday 31st May - 2nd June

None of these are F1 weekends, as it happens 

If you have a preference, time to shout


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Very interested if it's May17th weekend, Love the route through mid wales up to North it will be fun.

Stef/Jackie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for posting the date preference, it looks like either of the latter 2 at the moment.
Planning a recce in a few weeks once the weather has warmed up to check the route over and get some sensible timings etc


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

That's going to cost you a few bob !!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

What the heck, I get to do it twice. Long weekend with the bike and some decent trails, bit of driving on the side


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gone Ape said:


> What the heck, I get to do it twice. Long weekend with the bike and some decent trails, bit of driving on the side


So now I understand ,,,, it just an excuse for a weekends biking ,,,, that's cool ,


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Or it's the stuff the reps do for the club :wink:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gone Ape said:


> C. Friday 31st May - 2nd June


That would be my preference, otherwise B. Hoping we can get a few more people involved!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeak me too, must admit I'm surprised at the lack of interest in this. Hopefully some firm plans and hotel costs etc will help


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Trip is cancelled because of little interest / commitments to attend.

This thread now essentially archived!


----------

